# truck mounted loader



## arty460 (Apr 1, 2004)

i was wondering if any of you people use a truck mounted log loader for a six wheel truck that mounts behind cab . whats a good brand .im looking for a friend who's interested .basically around 2500lb lift close up.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 2, 2004)

hi-ab , atlas, amco-veda,palfinger, fassi,these are all good makes,a friend of mine has just had a AMCO-VEDA fitted to a 7.5 ton ford cargo..hes well pleased with it


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 2, 2004)

In the city here we use behind the cab mounted Prentice loaders with a grapple. Very good machine in my opinion. We have the fixed grapple boom type but I would prefer the extendable boom that I have seen on some local contractors. Gives about 6' additional reach. I have seen these rear mounted behind rear wheels on some trucks to gives more working area away from cab. Problem I see with that set up is dumping. Material must be grappled out of body. Ours are behind the cab type with dump body for brush truck. Very versatile in the right hands and destructive in the wrong ones.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 2, 2004)

There are two styles of grapples to consider, by-pass and pinch. For squezzing brush you wnat the by-pass.

Tom


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 2, 2004)

That is good point. Forgot about pinch type grapple. I would definitely suggest bypass grapple for brush and logs. Pinch grapple can be helpful for small material. I use bypass and pick up most debris from tree down to maybe a trashcan of rakings. Pinch grapple set up with closed forks is great for moving chips or mulch.


----------



## dtw902 (Apr 2, 2004)

Arty on my truck I have a Prentice mounted behind the cab and a 18' dump bed. The crane is rated at 1800# at 20' and 8500# at 6'. This setup works great for me, loading logs, brush and many other jobs. I lifted a combine engine out for a locale farmer just the other day. Its amazing the amount of brush you can stuff in a 18' bed with 6' sides.
Dave


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 3, 2004)

Arty,

Prentice is a very popular loader, every tree guy I know that has a loader has one , myself included. A Prentice loader is good only if your moving 4'ft. and longer lengths or big diameter wood, cut to 3 to 4 ft. lengths. Hauling brush with a Prentice is a going to be a divided issue, around here one guy hauls all his tree debris with a Prentice, the others and myself chip as much as possible because of dumping and burning issues that are associated with hauling bulk brush and logs. Dump beds and extendable booms are really nice features for a loader.

If your friend is just looking for a boom to pick up pieces that 2-3 guys would have a hard time lifting and isn't interested in clamming brush, I would go with one of those figure 4 cranes ( Hi- AB ) that mount behind the cab along with a dump bed if possible. Some thing like this is easier to keep up with when it comes to money and maintence, than a regular log loading truck.

Larry


----------



## Pacific (Apr 3, 2004)

I guess you talking about a chunk truck ? or a truck pulling a hayrack for you short wood guys.

There are quite a few manufacturers of log loaders with prentice being one serco another one with two grapple types the most common here is heal boom because the wood here is upto 50' long. For you guys that haul short pecker pole wood something we consider firewood here  should use a pulp wood grapple.

I would stay away from knuckle booms for loading logs they are really not designed for that if you are looking for a crane truck go with a Pitman (telescoping boom) like a National.

You do have to keep in mind a tandem axle truck is only good for 15 ton payload a single axle is maxed out at 6-7 ton.


----------



## arty460 (Apr 3, 2004)

thanks for all your help your a bunch of good guys.


----------

